# Special cane



## Spinartist (Jun 29, 2016)

I'm making a cane for a gentleman who was a contractor for over 40 years & built more than 100 homes. He wanted hickory but I haven't found a suitable piece locally so using ash a good friend gave me.
Cane will just have straight a shaft 1 + 1/16" diameter with a brass cane tip which comes with a rubber tip & a stainless steel point tip (from Lee Valley) .

Now the cool factor. The cane head will be his Stanley claw hammer head which he used for over 40 years to build all those homes!!! How cool it that!!!
Cane is half done. Client coming by in morning with brass ring that slides on the shaft like a hikers snow axe so I can adjust the fit if needed.
Hammer head was milled & drilled to reduce weight & will be milled some more & polished.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## Spinartist (Jun 29, 2016)

Staff> I tried to upload another photo I've shown in a different posting & got a notice that file is to large. Is there a glitch somewhere??

Unglitched.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 29, 2016)

I'm not sure about the glitch, but what I have to do sometimes is either send it to myself via text pic then post that received pic, or upload it to facebook then save that and upload it here....

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 29, 2016)

Or....you would need to resize it in ms paint on your pc....


----------



## DKMD (Jun 29, 2016)

I use an app on the iPhone called 'simple resize'... Works like a charm.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 29, 2016)

That is a really cool idea, can not wait to see the pics...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 29, 2016)

Tried to upload exact same pic from same file in the exact same way that I've posted successfully before and won't load. Still says file to large. & I don't do Facebook.

Why would I need to resize if I was able to post pic before??


----------



## DKMD (Jun 29, 2016)

@Kevin or @NYWoodturner 

Any changes to file size limits for photo posts?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 29, 2016)

Not that I'm aware of but I have run into the same thing on prior occasions. Clearing the cache fixed it for me. It was a computer issue not a WB issue.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 29, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Or....you would need to resize it in ms paint on your pc....



Whew!!!!! That took some doing!! Thanks Marc. I learned how to resize photos.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 29, 2016)

DKMD said:


> I use an app on the iPhone called 'simple resize'... Works like a charm.


I downloaded that for android. I don't get how to use it yet, but I'm trying it out....what Size pic do you, make it?


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 29, 2016)

Spinartist said:


> Whew!!!!! That took some doing!! Thanks Marc. I learned how to resize photos.



You're welcome....it took a lil finagling but I figured that one out after few tries....


----------



## DKMD (Jun 30, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I downloaded that for android. I don't get how to use it yet, but I'm trying it out....what Size pic do you, make it?



I use around 800x1000

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 30, 2016)

Link to Lee Valley cane tip. http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=58762&cat=1,250,43243

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 30, 2016)

Very cool project! Is that going to be the final look of the hammer head?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 30, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Very cool project! Is that going to be the final look of the hammer head?




Yes. I'm just going to wire brush it. Client came by today to see it. Loved it.. Handle is done except for final coats of finish. Be done tomorrow.


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 1, 2016)

Finished & delivering tomorrow. 
Spike tip.
Brass ring holding spike tip.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 1, 2016)

I'm going to pick up some old hammers at yard sales to make a few more to sell.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## brown down (Jul 1, 2016)

damn who needs a gun when you have a hammer at your side the length of an axe at all times! way cool man

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

